# Spackle instead of wood filler on Trim



## OtbHunter

I read here from someone on this forum that Spackle works better (accepts stain more consistantly) than wood filler to fill nail holes in trim. Made a note of this and just finished filling and staining trim for my utility room with Spackle as a filler.
Can not remember who gave the tip... *But they were 100% correct.. A big "thank you" for that tip!*BTY...  I tried the new colored wood filler and it gave just as poor results as regular wood filler...threw the remainder away...don't waste your money and time with this product.


----------



## travelover

Thanks for the tip. Now we are all smarter!


----------



## guyod

What about using chaulk as a plaster and trim filler.. I have been using it and it is easier to work with for me. any one know of any draw backs


----------



## ToolGuy

That might have been my mention but I don't especially remember. But yeah, I use the light weight spackle for nail holes and it does take stain better than wood filler. Of course, I always test it on a scrap piece first. 

I also use caulk and a putty knife to fill nail holes and such, on painted trim and other painted surfaces. Since caulk is basically really thick paint, it doesn't leave 'flat' spots when going over with satin or semigloss paint.


----------



## OtbHunter

Well, thanks much ToolGuy... and yes, I also use caulk when I am painting trim or most types of wood. My other choice for cracks in various painted surfaces is LocTite Power Grab construction adhesive. I have used this with great success. They also make an Exterior grade this is excellent...as I have found all LocTite products to be.


----------

